# اة يــارب انت فين



## magdyzaky (10 أغسطس 2013)

:94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94:








كلنا يارب محتاجينك اة يارب محتاجلك .........



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااة يارب انا موجوع ومش عارف اعمل اييييييييييييييية محتاجلك تعمل معجزة فى حياتى 
بقت صعبة وحساس انى مبقتش شايفك من كتراللى انا بعمله مع الرغم انى واثق فيك واثق فى وجودك بس انا مبقتش شايقك

ااانت بقيت فاين فى حياتى....................... اة على حكمتك ياااااااااااااااارب حكمتك عجيبة ادينااااااااا يارب نعمة نتامل فى حكمتك

انا بقيت عايش فى شر ومبقتش شايف حكمتك فى حياتى ....المس روحى من تانى خالينى افرح بيك..+.+.. يارب خالينى احبك....+.
بيك ياااااااااااااااارب انا هنساااااااااااا الخطية ++

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة يارب ارحمنى انا الخاطى

بلنى من تانى يارب انا ابنك محتاجلك فى هذه اللحظة يارب بقدم ليك الشكر والحمد لانك اتيت بنا الى هذة الساعة

ى مين منا يضمان انى يكون لية عمر الى هذة الحظة


وانا يارب اللى واقف قدمك هل كانت اضمن عمرى فى هذة اللحظة ولكن اشكرك يارب+ من اعمق قلبى لانك فاتحت لى باب جديد يالهنا


لانى اضعف يارب لن احتمل التاخير وطول الانتظار لانى قليل الايمان يااااااااارب تدخل يارب فى حياتى لانك انتا ايمانا وانت راجائنا خالينا نثق فيك يارب كل الثقة قوينا يارب على نفسنا مشكلنا جواناااا ياربا يا مللك السلام اعطينا سلامك والمجد للك الى الابد امين




 ارحمنى انا الخاطى .............+.....+........ مجدى زكى


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا معااك ويتمجد فى حياتك
البابا كان بيقول ربنا ممكن يتاخر علينا شوية لكن لازم هيتدخل فى وقت ما هيكون اصلحلك من اى وقت تانى
شفاعة ماما العدرا وكل القديسين تكون معاك .آمين*


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

هيجى يوم وهنشكر فية ربنـــا 

عشان ماعملناش اللى كنا عايزينه

وهنعرف أنة كان شايلنا الافضل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

صلاتك جميييلة اووووي و بسيطة و طالعة من قلبك و اكيد واصلة لربنا
و سامعها و هو حاسس بيك اووووووي 

بس هو بيقولك ان هو جنبك اووووووي و مش سايبك ده انت تقدر تقول انه شايلك كمان على كتافه و ماشي بيك 
اوقات بنحسه بعيد بس هو صدقني قريب 
و قريب اوووووي  هتلمس ده لانك ادام طلبته بايمان هيكشفلك ذاته قريب 
بس لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت 

ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## magdyzaky (11 أغسطس 2013)

كلامكو جمييييييييييييييييييييل ومعزى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو خيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب ببركة الايام المقدسة اللي احنا فيها

البابا شنودة كان بيقول في تأمل من ضمن تأملاته الجميله
ان الانسان اما بيطلب حاجه من ربنا ومتمتش الأن بيفضل قلقان !!
وده غلط لازم اما نطلب اي حاجه من ربنا 
نطلبها ونقولها يارب انا طلبت منك الطلب الفلاني
وسايبه في ايديك ولتكن مشيئتك .. وليكن اسلوبك ,, وليكن تدبيرك ياارب 
لان المر اللي انت بتخترهولي احلي واشهي بكتير من الحلو اللي بختاره لنفسي
ولازم تثق ان ربنا هيحقق كل اللي في نفسك "لو كان فيه خير ليك" لان "الرب قريب لمن يدعوه"
بس كله بوقته
*ولكل شئ تحت السموات وقت*

ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي
ببركه ام النور والبابا شنودة وجميع مصاف قديسينا
امين ..
​


----------



## KARMA777 (12 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبكوينور عنيك على حكمته ومحبته اللى تنسيك اى الام


----------



## magdyzaky (13 أغسطس 2013)

مرســـى  كلامكو جميييييييل ومعزى  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو بباركة صيام ام النور


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*حبيبي ... خالق  الكون  ... يعرف أحتياجاتنا*
*ويمنحها  بالصلاه ... في  الوقت  المناسب *

*لا  تقلق  ... من نقش  أسماؤنا  علي  كفه  يده*
*وأحصي  شعور  رؤؤسنا .. لن  ينسانا  أبدا*
*يسوع  معاك*

​


----------



## ملك العين (25 أغسطس 2013)

...المس روحى من تانى خالينى افرح بيك..+.+.. يارب خالينى احبك

امين امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب


----------

